# Thanks! Flash doesn't dump core anymore



## ahavatar (May 31, 2011)

I'd just like to thank you all who have contributed to FreeBSD flash related ports. Yesterday, I found out that the flash (i.e. Linux flash running under Linux emulator on FreeBSD) works flawlessly. It does not dump cores like npviewer.bin anymore.

In the past, only Opera managed to clean up core dumps automatically, but now all the web browers I've tried (Chromium, Firefox, and Opera) do not seem to dump cores anymore --- no more zombie processes left, either.

Thank you again, it's exciting to run flash that is as good as Windows/Linux on FreeBSD.


----------



## jrm@ (May 31, 2011)

Huh?  Is there a guide available that describes how to do this?  The handbook still shows how to use flash with nspluginwrapper.


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2011)

That's still the way to do it, it just works better now.


----------



## gkontos (May 31, 2011)

Could you please share how you manage to do that?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

/etc/make.conf

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
USE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
```

If you have an older Linux base (4/6/8), deinstall it and move to 10.

/etc/sysctl.conf:

```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
```

[cmd=]service sysctl restart[/cmd]

Install www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 and www/nspluginwrapper.

Run `$ nspluginwrapper -a -v -i`

No magic, just install the right stuff and the right settings.

This has never coredumped on me, by the way, and the hanging npviewer.bin problem was indeed solved in the last two months or so.


----------



## ahavatar (May 31, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Could you please share how you manage to do that?



I just followed Section 6.2.3 in the Handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

It used to have bugs like zombie processes and core dumps, but it seems that recently there's a breakthrough in the flash related ports, and now flash works flawlessly with Opera, Chromium or Firefox. I'm really happy because many Korean web sites are flash-heavy and I have no problems like freezes and slowdowns anymore while browsing


----------



## gkontos (May 31, 2011)

I am using f10 for linux emulation. Have followed handbook instructions but I still get coredumps. I am running amd64 @ 9-Current though ...


----------



## jrm@ (May 31, 2011)

Things have improved a lot, but I still have lots of npviewer.bin processes hanging around.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

@gkontos, it's not the 64-bit part anyway. Works fine.


----------



## jrm@ (May 31, 2011)

...and unfortunately flashbock in firefox doesn't seem to block all npviewer.bin processes.


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
> ...



Good news!  Those are all defaults now.  Have been for while, actually.  Setting them explicitly is not needed.


----------



## jrm@ (May 31, 2011)

I just realized that I hadn't done `% nspluginwrapper -u` since updating the flash port.  It's nice not to have to manually kill npviewer.bin processes!


----------



## ahavatar (Jun 1, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> I am using f10 for linux emulation. Have followed handbook instructions but I still get coredumps. I am running amd64 @ 9-Current though ...



I'm running FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE amd64. Try to delete .mozilla directory in your home directory and follow the instructions in the Handbook. Try to clean install if you've been having flash for a long time. There might be some conflicts?


----------



## gkontos (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, surprise surprise! I enabled the flash plugin and no coredumps yet. I had it disabled for I don't remember how long.


----------



## SPlissken (Jun 8, 2011)

To avoid coredumps I put this in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
kern.coredump=0
```


----------

